# Manning's Sentence Commuted - No Snowden Pardon



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/17/...s-bulk-of-chelsea-mannings-sentence.html?_r=0

Well well here come the controversial pardons and commutations - Ms. Manning is about to go free.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Any doubt left in your mind what a Dirty Bxxx Obama is ?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

That dude makes an ugly chick.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> That dude makes an ugly chick.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


So does Mooshelle.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama has no creditability . Not one bit Here is targeting Russians. When we have the one that walked out and turned information over caught . Obama sets him free.
Working for Obama.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

He will have to live very discreet, he may not last long, someone may mistaken him for a woman, surprises like that may have dire consequences. Hope I didn't offend anyone......


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

In the demented minds of the fascist lefties, this is setting a "victim" free.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

We can thank all the libtards who push the LGBT BS and also this neo-feminazism of fat, colored-hair, sweaty chicks who have lard enemas for this. They made a victim out of this little shit.

What I am surprised is how some baby analyst like Manning was able to get his hands on so much operational classified data, but whatever

Hope someone sticks a shiv in him, he is an ugly chick too, what a soup sandwich


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm expecting bergdoll but then again he didn't seek out a sex change operation on the public dime so maybe not? 

The one that will rile me the worst is Mumia Abu-Jamal; if he sets that cop killer free its really going to get to me even though there is nothing I can do about it.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Via Tennessee GOP on Twitter:

--------
Liberal Logic:
Chelsea Manning is a "hero" for leaking military secrets!&#55357;&#56397;
Whoever leaked the DNC emails should be in prison!&#55357;&#56398;
---------


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I disagree with commuting the sentence, Bradley (Chelsea) Manning admitted and was unrepentant for his crimes however ultimately he/she won't be any kind of a threat once released from prison outside of doing drugs perhaps. The drug dealers released from federal prison and terrorists released from gitmo are another story.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I predict....

Manning will get more money from liberal contributors than it knows what to do with.

With that will come appearances on the late shows and news circuit.

With that fame and fortune will come heavy drug use.

With that will either come an overdose, suicide or murder.

I shan't lose a minutes sleep however it ends up.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

On the plus side - if she/he wants a sex change, the US Government will not have to pay for it


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

He/She has to stay alive until the scheduled release date in May.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

No surprise that a traitor pardons a traitor.


----------

